# Poll - Where do you put your shoes



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Laudable as it is that contributors are volunteering information of the placement of their boots, shoes and other footware, this information is being provided in a most unstructured form. This poll attempts to remedy this and provide benchmark / best practice data on this important issue.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

On your feet is the safest bet


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

OK, so where was the poll creation page?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> OK, so where was the poll creation page?


When you open new thread scroll down an you'll find it.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Lolololololololol :d


----------

